# Xport Bike Rack Replacement Parts



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

I have a Xport flatbed 2-bike hitch rack. I somehow lost one of the wheel holds. Does anyone know where to find replacement parts for this thing? I can't find the manufacture after a quick Google search. It is a cheap Performance Bike rack so my expectations are low for replacement parts, but I thought I'd ask


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

oKayH said:


> I have a Xport flatbed 2-bike hitch rack. I somehow lost one of the wheel holds. Does anyone know where to find replacement parts for this thing? I can't find the manufacture after a quick Google search. It is a cheap Performance Bike rack so my expectations are low for replacement parts, but I thought I'd ask


Check with Performance Bicycle. They very well might just swap it out for a new one for you.

Great rack, btw. I had one of those for years.

I think that is made for them by Sportsworks (which is Thule, I think?). There is a Sportsworks rack that is the same rack, different stickers.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Really? I'll check with them, but the fact that I've had it for 2 years now and it was an open box, discounted return, I really had minimal expectations.

I'll also check with Sportsworks directly. Thanks for the info, I have seen similar racks in passing and wasn't sure who it was rebranded from originally.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

bringing an old thread back from the dead.

I recently lost some parts to my Xport 4-bike rack on a long trip, nearly lost my sons bike too...

Anyway, looks like XPORT was a rebrand of Hollywood racks. That replacement parts are identical in the pics. I am going to order a replacement wheel holder and see how it goes and will report back here with what I find.

https://hollywoodracks.com/collections/spare-parts


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Xport was a SMU made by Thule for Performance and is taken from their SportRack brand. You can likely get parts directly from Thule for it if you need.


----------

